# Hardware IRQ issues



## rbizzell33 (Jun 7, 2010)

I am running FreeBSD Unix 8.0 on HP Proliant  ML 110 G5 Server. All devices are onboard no external PCI devices. 

PCI Bios
Pcibios_pir_init
Bad IRQ table checksum
Pci_intr_fixup:no Compatible PCI ICU found   
Unable to fix up PCI interrupt routing
Mainbus0 (root)


----------

